# What's the trick to Red Root Floater?



## Craigthor

I've never had luck with this plant, always looks great when it comes in but usually melts off over a period of 2 weeks. I've attempted this plant atleast 6 times over the last few years in different tanks but can never get it to grow. 

Was really hoping to get it to do good this time around but alas it melted again.

Craig


----------



## trixella

I bought some too that melted within a couple of weeks after I got it but one leaf lived and has since multiplied. At first I had it in tanks with stronger currents so it was pushing them below the surface or just moving them around the surface a lot. I now have them in a tank that doesn't have a strong current and I used suction cups and fishing line to create a barrier for them so they can't move all around. They seem to like stagnant water.


----------



## Gatekeeper

I have had no luck as well. good thread. Subscribed.


----------



## Craigthor

I may have to try and corral some to see if they survive. Now to go find another batch of them.

Craig


----------



## shane3fan

yeah--my results seem to have been the same as the rest of yall. In fact, the only floaters Ive had luck with are duckweed and amazon frogbit. They both do grow a lot better in the tanks with no surface agitation.


----------



## trixella

It would probably help if the sellers would ship them in inflated bags with some water in them instead of the wet paper towels since they seem to be delicate, that way they couldn't get beat up in shipping.


----------



## guppygolucky

I've had the same results and so I did some experimenting. I had some in a tank with some surface agitation, some in a tank with only a sponge filter, and another in stagnant water. The 1st two were indoors under pretty intense light with ferts, while the last one was left outside in tap water. The last one grew red roots within a few days and had an INTENSE red colored roots. The indoors ones are surviving.


----------



## Cardinal Tetra

Yeah...this plant doesn't do well if it's being tossed around my water movement. Try some outside. I have some growing outside and it's beautifully colored and growing rapidly. Just start an outside culture and use plants from that to try in your tank. That way you'll always have some. It will melt at first though because indoors floaters will not be used to the intense sunlight and get burned but it will regrow in a few weeks.


----------



## mscichlid

I have mine in a 10 with the shrimp run by a sponge filter. Looking pretty good so far.


----------



## ianizaguirre

i guess im just lucky but i cant seem to kill this plant! lol it does really good in my tank... to good. i throw handfuls away everyday to let light pass to my other plants. this plant seems to multiply at a fast rate for me.:icon_smil


----------



## trixella

ianizaguirre said:


> i guess im just lucky but i cant seem to kill this plant! lol it does really good in my tank... to good. i throw handfuls away everyday to let light pass to my other plants. this plant seems to multiply at a fast rate for me.:icon_smil


What are the conditions of your tank? Surface movement? Light? Fertilizers?


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

I have sold a ton of floaters on this site, and to my knowledge, all of mine have done well. 

Constantly flowering in my tank, and the roots are the reddest I have ever seen in anyone's tank. 

Again, low flow is key, high light is key, and access to iron is also key...a good way to do this is frequent h2o changes, and the addition of excel, which makes iron more available to plants. 

These are my secrets...


----------



## ianizaguirre

kingfisherfleshy said:


> I have sold a ton of floaters on this site, and to my knowledge, all of mine have done well.
> 
> Constantly flowering in my tank, and the roots are the reddest I have ever seen in anyone's tank.
> 
> Again, low flow is key, high light is key, and access to iron is also key...a good way to do this is frequent h2o changes, and the addition of excel, which makes iron more available to plants.
> 
> These are my secrets...


 
could not agree more

"Again, low flow is key, high light is key, and access to iron is also key...a good way to do this is frequent h2o changes, and the addition of excel, which makes iron more available to plants." 

It really comes down to surface movement. i used a fishing line and 2 suction cups to limit the movement on top and keep them nice and tight in a corner of the tank


----------



## kingfisherfleshy

ianizaguirre said:


> could not agree more
> 
> "Again, low flow is key, high light is key, and access to iron is also key...a good way to do this is frequent h2o changes, and the addition of excel, which makes iron more available to plants."
> 
> It really comes down to surface movement. i used a fishing line and 2 suction cups to limit the movement on top and keep them nice and tight in a corner of the tank


Thanks...I have decent movement...as I do not restrict them, but they usually cover the top of my tank in no time.


----------



## chad320

Craig, you can do RRFs a few ways. They dont mind surface agitation so much as they just dont like to bump around. If you dont have enough to cover the entire top, I always put a few in surrounded by frogbit which helps hold them in place. I can never get them to turn red on top like they do in a stagnant outdoor pond. Although in the stagnant pond its a trade off. The roots dont get as red as they do in a tank.


----------



## Baadboy11

My results are the same as others, low water movement, high light to get them red...other then that I can't kill em!


----------



## Method

I have two T5NOs over a 55 gallon tank. I know it is low light at the substrate, but is this high enough light at the surface for RRF?


----------



## Algae Beater

low surface flow, decent levels of iron and other nutrients lighting can be medium to high. i have also found that it prefers tanin-rich waters


----------



## Tommywantfishy

They are easy in my 5g chi with Chihiros A series 25 cm on 8 hrs a day. Have had for a week and a half and are multiplying. Running 1 azoo mignon filter 60. Have 1 betta and 2 nerite snails. The azoo mignon filter 150 isn't working. I would say low water flow, good lighting, and ferts. They are nutrient hogs. I dose Niloc G Thrive S 3x/week. They act as little filters. Havent water changed since I added them. Everyone is doing great.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

